
It's Up to the Shareholders, Not the Government, to Demand Change at a Company - ph0rque
http://www.icahnreport.com/report/2009/04/its-up-to-the-shareholders-not-the-government-to-demand-change-at-a-company.html
======
igrekel
Too bad most people own stock indirectly, through retirement or mutual funds
among others. The money managers for these funds are certainly the ones who
want to rock the boat, if they care at all. Even when they own it directly,
few have the time and energy to do anything about it. There are also no real
platform _that I know of_ for shareholders to freely share ideas other than
stock picks and the like.

~~~
igrekel
I can't edit the post any more. I meant they _aren't_ the ones who would want
to rock the boat.

